# Oil filter change in mk3 jetta without spill



## jugengropen (Apr 12, 2010)

I've been doing oil change on my mk3 jetta for years but I still haven't found the trick to not spill oil during removal/replacement of the filter. It's now driving me nuts! There must be a way.. 
Anyone has any trick to do this with minimal spill??


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Get a bigger drain pan, because even if you drain the filter housing before removal you are still going to get oil everywhere.


----------



## jugengropen (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: (BoostedDubVR6T420)*

I am not worried about catching the oil into the pan.
I am really fed up with the fact that there's always oil in the housing, so whenever I unscrew the filter, oil is dripping (more like flowing) down my hand/arm, into the pan.
How do you drain the filter housing?


_Modified by jugengropen at 10:03 AM 4-25-2010_


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

The silver plug at the bottom of the housing with the allen head. Even drained you're still going to have oil in it. Words of advice have abunch of paper towels on hand, and man up because it's just oil, it wont hurt you.


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Oil filter change in mk3 jetta without spill (jugengropen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jugengropen* »_I still haven't found the trick to not spill oil during removal/replacement of the filter.

Basically what you wanna do is loosen the filter then take a ziploc or freezer bag and put it over the filter, this way when oil starts to leak out its into the bag and not down your arm. hope this works for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

